# Budget Priced Used 20 inch Folder.



## stearman65 (16 Aug 2016)

Since getting my Pashley TRI 1 my wife is feeling left out having to trot on behind me as I take my daily exercise run. So, we cant get a second trike into the Citroen Picasso, but we could get a 20 inch wheeled folder. So we are looking for a used budget priced folder under £150 pounds. There are hundreds on sale on Ebay & I have around 20 favourites listed within 50 miles of Southport Merseyside. If you have had a bad experience with one in particular, please let us know. I will add the names later.
possibles??? 
* Challenge Gauntlet. raleigh (IKEA) x 2. Giant Halfway. Raleigh Stowaway. Reflex cfm Easy Street. Apollo Transition x 2. Freespirit Darley 6 Speed. ISSIMO f100. Dahon. Proteam (Daily Mirror), Raleigh Swift. Raleigh Evo 7. Brooklyn Durango. *


----------



## stearman65 (16 Aug 2016)

[QUOTE 4418368, member: 45"]For that price I'd only be looking at Dahon, Tern, Decathlon. The rest aren't great apart from the Giant which is expensive.

Decathlon are branded B-Twin and they're great value for money.[/QUOTE]
Thanks for that, I'll take a look at the Dahon & Giant from my list.


----------



## stearman65 (16 Aug 2016)

[Q




UOTE="stearman65, post: 4418405, member: 48346"]Thanks for that, I'll take a look at the Dahon & Giant from my list.[/QUOTE]


----------



## stearman65 (16 Aug 2016)

The Dahon only has 16inch wheels


----------



## shouldbeinbed (16 Aug 2016)

stearman65 said:


> [Q
> View attachment 139808
> UOTE="stearman65, post: 4418405, member: 48346"]Thanks for that, I'll take a look at the Dahon & Giant from my list.






[/QUOTE]
Thats a very old Dahon 20+ years (da-bike model IIRC), I had a camping in a bag one of similar vintage without the bracing bar. By god it needed one to minimise the flex throughout. The brakes on mine were original too and made stopping quite an exciting will it/won't it experience. 

I enjoyed riding it but I enjoy a challenge & only ever did it once anywhere where other vehicles could harm me. The rest of the time it was a park with the kids bike. I kind of miss it but more for vintage novelty value than as a legit bike.


----------



## stearman65 (16 Aug 2016)

I'd semi discounted this one due to wheel size.


----------



## robgul (16 Aug 2016)

I have a 20" wheel Dahon (built by Dahon, badged Dawes) in mint condition, has covered far too few miles which is why I'm selling it.

The Dawes Ace (2014, built by Dahon) 20" wheel Folding Bike is the top model in range and has a light alloy frame finished in gloss black and easy to use folding mechanism. It is fully equipped and ready to go with front and rear mudguards, rear alloy rack, front dynamo light and a rear battery powered light and also has an integrated pump in the seatpost. The Ace is an 8 speed bike with Sram X7 rear derailleur and 52T Sugino XD chainring. For superb low rolling but high pressure resistance I have replaced the tyres with Panaracer 20x1.25 HPs. 
Dahon-built folders are probably second only to a Bompton for foldability and quality. Comes complete with carrying bag Original price was £699.00 - looking for a bit more than your budget but worth sending me a PM and I can send some pix. . . 

Rob


----------



## TheDoctor (16 Aug 2016)

The Decathlon folders are indeed good - I have one that @User sold me.
Do bear in mind that trikes are inherently slow, so anything ought to keep up!


----------



## mcgregor (16 Aug 2016)

I recently bought one of these Dahon classic for my wife ( in stainless steel ) 16 inch wheels not a problem, build quality is excellent, after all Brompton's have got 16 wheels, they can be a great buy if you find a good one, they also fold up as small as a Brompton,



really impressed with this little bike


----------



## stearman65 (16 Aug 2016)

robgul said:


> I have a 20" wheel Dahon (built by Dahon, badged Dawes) in mint condition, has covered far too few miles which is why I'm selling it.
> 
> The Dawes Ace (2014, built by Dahon) 20" wheel Folding Bike is the top model in range and has a light alloy frame finished in gloss black and easy to use folding mechanism. It is fully equipped and ready to go with front and rear mudguards, rear alloy rack, front dynamo light and a rear battery powered light and also has an integrated pump in the seatpost. The Ace is an 8 speed bike with Sram X7 rear derailleur and 52T Sugino XD chainring. For superb low rolling but high pressure resistance I have replaced the tyres with Panaracer 20x1.25 HPs.
> Dahon-built folders are probably second only to a Bompton for foldability and quality. Comes complete with carrying bag Original price was £699.00 - looking for a bit more than your budget but worth sending me a PM and I can send some pix. . .
> ...


Hi Rob
Would like to see some pictures, however £150 is my top budget. We are fixed income pensioners who have spent our disposable income for the next 6 months, on car, bikes & living.


----------



## stearman65 (18 Aug 2016)

Last night was an Ebay nemesis night. I had whittled down my list of favourites to two, a Halfway Giant that the bids had stuck at £75 & a Claude Butler Stratos at a fixed price of £160. I had read some owner reviews on the Giant that led me to believe it was too contemporary for us. However it seemed such a good buy I decided to bid up to £111. It eventually went for £129. I had a couple of other Giants in my favourites box but they were all outside my 100 mile radius criteria. One of the looked fabulous in silver at £170 or offer, so I made a cheeky offer of £115, it was rejected & strangely taken off Ebay. All this was stressing me out so I bought the Claud Butler Stratos, or so I thought. Ebay have been pratting about with their system recently, I have sold a couple of items & the listing system is now much more automated & in my opinion, not user friendly. Anyway when I used the buy now on the Stratos, Ebay tried to make me pay by Paypal, the listing said Paypal or cash on collection. This left the Stratos in my trolley & vulnerable to other buyers. So I PM'd the seller & left it at that until this morning, watch this space. 
Claud Butler Stratos





Halfway Giant


----------



## stearman65 (18 Aug 2016)

Seller said Paypal, paid, collect Saturday.


----------



## Kell (18 Aug 2016)

Nice one. That Claud Butler looks like a Tern clone.


----------



## stearman65 (20 Aug 2016)

Collected my Claude Butler Stratos this morning. It was sat in the garage assembled. Seller pointed out the features, didn't fancy trying it the weather was foul & didn't want to get it wet. Seller packed it away in it's customised bag & loaded it into my car. Wife in passenger seat still unaware what I had bought, but realised we hadn't come 50+ miles to collect a black bag!!!.
Weather still foul when we got home so it's stayed in the car. Hopefully things will improve tomorrow. Car is quite full with the Pashley folding trike & the Stratos, need someone to buy or p/ex the trike for another quality folder with 20 inch wheels.


----------



## stearman65 (21 Aug 2016)

Weather was kind at lunchtime, so ventured out & unloaded the Claude Butler Stratos. Simple to assemble, although the previous owner had marked the seat post with some tape, it was obviously too high for my 5ft 7inches. Adjusted that & set off down the car park, 2004 was the last time I had ridden a two wheeler!!. A few wobbles,almost clobbered a neighbour's new car. Made it to the end & back. By this time the wife had arrived with the camera. I told her the seat was a little hard, adjusted it & she had a go, wasn't as confident as me. More tuition required. Took some pictures & video. Had trouble dismantling as the main catch was very stiff, WD40 next time. Packed away in its bag & back to the PC to make a short AV show. Have to sort the seat & lubricate the stiff bits, (not mine). See below.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQG4tPllLMw


----------



## Flying Dodo (21 Aug 2016)

stearman65 said:


> Collected my Claude Butler Stratos this morning. It was sat in the garage assembled. Seller pointed out the features, didn't fancy trying it the weather was foul & didn't want to get it wet. Seller packed it away in it's customised bag & loaded it into my car. Wife in passenger seat still unaware what I had bought, but realised we hadn't come 50+ miles to collect a black bag!!!.



So, you've bought your wife a bike, but she hasn't even test ridden it before you bought it?

You've clearly taken time to do your initial research, but I hope she likes it.


----------



## stearman65 (21 Aug 2016)

Flying Dodo said:


> So, you've bought your wife a bike, but she hasn't even test ridden it before you bought it?
> 
> You've clearly taken time to do your initial research, but I hope she likes it.


No, looks like this one's going to be for me, looking at the Dahon Ciao D5 for her if I can sell the trike, looks easier to get on & off.


----------



## TheDoctor (22 Aug 2016)

Flying Dodo said:


> So, you've bought your wife a bike, but she hasn't even test ridden it before you bought it?
> 
> You've clearly taken time to do your initial research, but I hope she likes it.


Check the OPs recent threads. Two trikes bought and sold / up for sale in the last few weeks, loads of advice sought and given, not a word of thanks.


----------



## stearman65 (22 Aug 2016)

TheDoctor said:


> Check the OPs recent threads. Two trikes bought and sold / up for sale in the last few weeks, loads of advice sought and given, not a word of thanks.


When are you going to stop trolling me???


----------

